# What do I need for my babies



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got a jeffers book and I was wonder what are some good supplies to have on hand? Such as supplements, wound spray, and things of that nature! I have 11 hens and 1 rooster. I also am wondering about vaccinenations. Do you need to vaccinate your chickens? Please help


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never had my chickens vaccinated for anything. Practice strict biosecurity with your flock and everything should be fine.
I've done business with Jeffers. I've purchased wormers such as Valbazen, Zimectrin Gold, Safeguard, plastic disposable gloves and a few other things over the years. Consider purchasing liquid Corid 9.6% 16oz solution if your feed store doesnt carry it. Corid treats cocci infections.
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/corid-amprolium-oral-solution


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you preparing for the what if? Sort of an emergency kit?

Most of the things we use for ourselves can be used on our birds. Antibiotic ointments without pain reliever is one.

I keep saline for sensitive eyes contact lense wearers. It allows for flushing eyes when/if needed. It's better for cleaning wounds. I've always had Betadine on hand, more for myself but found it very useful on cleaning a wound. Vet wrap or whatever you call it for human use. 

If you don't have a use in your everyday life just get what doesn't have a short shelf life.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Are you preparing for the what if? Sort of an emergency kit?
> 
> Most of the things we use for ourselves can be used on our birds. Antibiotic ointments without pain reliever is one.
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I'm trying to make is a emergency kit and like the must haves!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My emergency kit is really stuff I have around here for myself. Being as I'm the one that does all the heavy work there are too many times to count that I've hurt myself. So Betadine, bandages, vet wrap, antibiotic ointment, saline are the things that are a staple. All of those things can be used with the birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those emergency kits can get bigger and bigger. I usually have betadine, gauze, ointment, needles and syringes, Corid I think is important if you get chicks, box of gloves, vet wrap or rolled gauze and bandage tape, Epsom salts, and anti fungal cream. I do keep a bottle of Tylan injectable. Tylan is pretty good at common bacterial infections. I also have some powdered meds on hand and vitamins/electrolytes (which are cheap).


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Always keep cornstarch on hand.You can use it to stop bleeding,especially the larger wounds.


----------

